
Raging Sysadmin Shuts Down Company Servers, Deletes System Files - vezycash
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/raging-sysadmin-shuts-down-company-servers-deletes-system-files/
======
m1thr4nd1r
The most idiot Sysadmin in the world

~~~
Safety1stClyde
None of the things he did seems to have worked to his advantage. Just out-of-
control anger it seems.

